
Shell Corp in 1980s: Climate Change Dangerous, Fossil Fuel Industry Responsible - ghouse
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/shell-predicted-climate-change-fossil-fuel-industry-1980s-global-warming-oil-a8294636.html
======
alexc05
... And the people responsible for the last 30 years of (and ongoing) denial
will never be held to account. Devastating that these people have sold the
world.

